# Descartes Systems Group (DSG)



## donegal (Nov 7, 2017)

Is this company a buy?


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

For some yes, for others no. Did that help? 

It all depends on your knowledge of the company, your investment personality, your risk tolerance, etc. That is different for everyone. Only you can answer that question for yourself.

Are you asking us to do the research for you? That doesn't seem right.

Do you have some insight in the company you'd like to share? Do you have specific questions? Is there something about the company that appeals to you? Try asking a better question, we can be helpful sometime if there's a question that is answerable and not overly broad.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I guess this is the only thread on DSG? Surprising considering what an amazing stock this has been.

I hold some DSG in my growth/momentum portfolio. It saw a big gain today on some massive volume -- does anyone know why? Based on the volume it looks like some kind of event happened.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Answering my own question: this was quadruple witching day and I see very high volume on many stocks, since options and futures are expiring. I don't think there's anything DSG-specific going on.

Here's the 5 year chart of DSG by the way


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

Yes, I don't know why people don't talk much about this top Canadian tech stock. Interestingly, I don't hear that much about CSU neither which is my personal favourite. It seems like people are all talking about the new trending stocks, but they forget about these stocks which had massive returns over the last decade (and are still moving up fast!).


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

MrBlackhill said:


> Yes, I don't know why people don't talk much about this top Canadian tech stock. Interestingly, I don't hear that much about CSU neither which is my personal favourite.


I agree, it's surprising and there is an under appreciating for this incredibly strong sector in Canada.

DSG has been going nowhere for the last 12 months. This looks like one of the rare opportunities where the price is hovering near its 200 day moving average. I'm about to make some updates to my growth stock picks and might add more to my existing DSG position.

In any case, I continue to hold both DSG and CSU. That massive spin-out on CSU was a very pleasant surprise! I have no complaints about these stocks.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

james4beach said:


> DSG has been going nowhere for the last 12 months. This looks like one of the rare opportunities where the price is hovering near its 200 day moving average. I'm about to make some updates to my growth stock picks and might add more to my existing DSG position.


DSG has rocketed higher. I wanted to add more, but it's already one of my heaviest weights so I decided to leave it as is. In my growth portfolio, CSU & DSG are my largest positions and make up 24% of the portfolio.

The 200 day simple moving average really is a useful tool, when dealing with a stock in an uptrend. I also want to point out that DSG is now 21% higher than the last chart I posted a year ago. Notice that if you entered a year ago, it was entering at a high, and the stock consolidated for a while... then weakened a bit (dipped below the 200 day average) before rocketing higher.

Beautiful. Textbook T/A pattern.


----------

